# Ningaabii update.



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Ningaabii has been a memeber of the family for about 7weeks now. He is doing really good only thing he does wrong is chew on thngs he shouldnt. I have lost 5prs of underwear, 1 bra, 1 shirt and 1 pr of pants. Been talking to a few people that have chewing issues as I dont want to crate hm at night and that s when he gets into stuff in my room. I have no closets so I moved my hamper to the hallway and I bought him more bones to chew on hope this helps.He still thnks it is fun to chase the chickens we are working on "leave it" too.





I am very happy with this boy. So glad I found him or he found me.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

I think he was set up! Look at that sweet and innocent face!


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

MikaTallulah said:


> I think he was set up! Look at that sweet and innocent face!


Trust me it was him....lol Dont let that sweet look fool you he is sneaky.:


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

I used Bitter Apple Spray to deter that when Luke was a young puppy and teething. I don't know if it would work on an adult dog or not. I definitely think you're making the right move by getting your clothes out of the way. lol Cute doggie!


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

He's beautiful. Don't know if you ever said what breed you think he is. I was thinking I see... Oh heck I forgot the name of it.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

He's a beauty... I think he was set up too.  

Thanks for the laugh. It sounds like you'll need a gift certificate for new lingerie soon.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

ssacres said:


> He's beautiful. Don't know if you ever said what breed you think he is. I was thinking I see... Oh heck I forgot the name of it.


 The vet agreed with me we think he is lab and american pit bull. He is a gem.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Whatever he is, he is 100% lucky  THanks for the update!


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Ningaabii's lucky star was shining the day you found him. So glad for both of you.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Thanks for the update. He's such a beautiful boy and with that sweet face he could get away with anything


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Congratulations on a long happy partnership.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Thalie said:


> Ningaabii's lucky star was shining the day you found him. So glad for both of you.


Funny you should say that his name means Evening Star.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

He looks very charming. Good luck.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

I was going to ask where his name came from, and you already answered. You have the best names for your dogs!


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Thank you when I was little my mom thought it was fun to make up names or hunt through books for unusual names. It stuck.


----------

